# Fuel gauge problem !



## DarrylJayne (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey I'm completely new to this so I'm so sorry if there's already a thread about this !

I have a 1999 mk1 Audi TT 1.8T. The last few months my fuel gauge has been playing up ! It doesn't go any lower than the halfway 1/2 tank mark. If I fill the tank up the gauge moves up in relation to the amount of fuel I've put in but only goes as low as half way , so I haven't seen the fuel light come on in months even though there's clearly no fuel! I've had to reset my mileage counter every time I put fuel in and get to work out how many miles I can do before I run out !

Any help , suggestions and tips would be appreciated !!!

Thanks guys !!! !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you have the Fuel Range (miles left in tank) on your DIS & it gives the same but incorrect reading as the gauge it's the fuel level senders in the tank, otherwise it's a dash pod prob.
£120 ish to send away for repair.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably the fuel gauge as Hoggy said, mine went a long time ago. My temperature gauge recently followed.

If you can't be bothered with the hassle of removing it and posting it off for repair, you soon get used it it being offset!


----------



## DarrylJayne (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks both ! 
I don't have the miles to empty on my screen ( annoying , wish I did ) so I just have to make an estimate on the miles I can do and cross my fingers I don't run out of petrol ! I've kind of got used to it but I feel it's making me put fuel in that I dont need as I guess that the tank is near empty when it's probably still got a good amount left in there! Ahhh stressful having such pretty cars ey!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Honestly, I usually reset the trip computer every time I fill up. I generally brim about 50l in when I reach 250l mark. If I'm doing a long journey I just wait for the thing to go beep at me. There's easily 50 miles in there if driven carefully.

I think the tank on mine is 62l? Just check your manual and it'll say and you know how much you've got left the next time you fill. Divide that over your average fuel consumption and you have a good idea about whether you're filling it excessively frequently.


----------

